# Temps von GTX 580



## SanjiWhite (9. November 2010)

Auf Youtube ist ein Video aufgetauch, das zeigt wie heiß die Geforce GTX 580 im Idle und unter Volllast (Furmark) wird.
Der Tester hat das System auf einem offenem Benchtable laufen lassen.

Idle: 38°C
Last: 69° 

Das Video:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAbaOrnV2Ag

Grüße
SanjiWhite


----------



## Trefoil80 (9. November 2010)

Die Lasttemperatur ist ja auch einfach erreicht worden, da die Karte/Treiber erkennt, dass Furmark läuft und runtertaktet, um die 300 Watt nicht zu knacken...


----------



## kuer (9. November 2010)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Die Lasttemperatur ist ja auch einfach erreicht worden, da die Karte/Treiber erkennt, dass Furmark läuft und runtertaktet, um die 300 Watt nicht zu knacken...


 

Genau. Augenwischerei von NV. Leider.


----------



## Ruhrpott (9. November 2010)

Video ist mitlerweile wieder off


----------



## randfee (9. November 2010)

wtf, ist das echt so? Beim Furmark taktet die Karte runter? ROFL --> fail! Also taktet sie wohl auch bei diversen Spielen runter.


----------



## XE85 (9. November 2010)

randfee schrieb:


> wtf, ist das echt so? Beim Furmark taktet die Karte runter? ROFL --> fail! Also taktet sie wohl auch bei diversen Spielen runter.



nein tut sie nicht, kein Spiel erzeugt auch nur annähernd die Last des Furmark - der Furmark ist fernab von jeglicher realität und somit das runtertakten verständlich

mfg


----------



## Hatuja (9. November 2010)

Was mich zu der Frage führt, was Furmark anders macht, als ein Spiel? Warum verlangt es der Karte mehr ab, als vielleicht ein Spiel, das in einem Jahr herauskommt?
Meine etwas betagte Grafikkarte muss bei neuen Spiele auch ganz schön ackern und schafft es nicht, bei hohen Details, alle flüssig darzustellen. Heißt für mich ja eigentlich, das die 100% Rechenkapazität nicht ausreichen. Wie kann ein Bechmarkt den dann mehr als das fordern?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. November 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> nein tut sie nicht, kein Spiel erzeugt auch nur annähernd die Last des Furmark - der Furmark ist fernab von jeglicher realität und somit das runtertakten verständlich
> 
> mfg



Also bei Bfbc2 werden meine Grakas und Cpu ähnlich warm wie unter Prime95 + Furmark...warum auch immer...ist aber auch das einzigste Spiel was solche Temps bei mir verursacht.


----------



## H@buster (9. November 2010)

Ein Spiel lastet ja nicht zwangsweise alle Recheneinheiten aus, vllt limitiert die Texturierungsleistung, dann sind die Shader nicht komplett ausgelastet, oder andersrum oder wie auch immer^^
Wie Furmark das anders macht weiß ich allerdings nicht


----------



## KeiteH (9. November 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Also bei Bfbc2 werden meine Grakas und Cpu ähnlich warm wie unter Prime95 + Furmark...warum auch immer...ist aber auch das einzigste Spiel was solche Temps bei mir verursacht.



Also das ist nicht normal, bei mir bleiben meine beiden xfx-GTX280-xt unter bc2 mit allem auf max unter 80 Grad, unter furmark gehts fast schon an die 100... 
prime95 für die cpu hab ich noch nicht gebencht, liegt aber bei bc2 im mittel bei ca 46 grad (Q9550), alles @standard nix oc'ed

hth
greetz


----------



## Skysnake (9. November 2010)

Es gibt aber auch Anwendungen, ich schmeis jetzt nur mal den Begriff CUDA in den Raum. Das ist ja IMMER so ein extremes nVidia ist viel geiler als AMD, weil die haben ja kein CUDA Argument. Da bekommste sogar Furmark in der Leistungsaufnahme geschlagen und das über Tage und Stunden.

OpenCL das Gleiche, und solche Programme finden immer mehr Verbreitung. Was passiert dann? raucht mein MB ab?

In Spielen ist es allerdings oft so, das sie entweder schlecht programmiert sind, oder eben einzelne Teile des Chips zum Flaschenhals werden und damit die KArte nicht voll auslasten.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. November 2010)

KeiteH schrieb:


> Also das ist nicht normal, bei mir bleiben meine beiden xfx-GTX280-xt unter bc2 mit allem auf max unter 80 Grad, unter furmark gehts fast schon an die 100...
> prime95 für die cpu hab ich noch nicht gebencht, liegt aber bei bc2 im mittel bei ca 46 grad (Q9550), alles @standard nix oc'ed
> 
> hth
> greetz



Ja nix oced ist das Zauberwort...aber mich stört es auch nicht...da ich ja unter Wasser bin...die Grakas nie über 42° die Cpu nie über 65° wird...ist nur bei Bad Company 2 so alle anderen Spiele wie Crysis etc ist alles noch viel Kühler.


----------



## wari (9. November 2010)

genau diese werte erreich ich mit meiner gtx 480 AMP! OCed bei 1,1v.. ohne wasserkühlung

entweder harmoniert die die graka perfekt mit meiner gehaeuselüftung, oder MSI und co zeigen mir falsche werte an.. hoffe mal auf version nr1^^


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. November 2010)

wari schrieb:


> genau diese werte erreich ich mit meiner gtx 480 AMP! OCed bei 1,1v.. ohne wasserkühlung
> 
> entweder harmoniert die die graka perfekt mit meiner gehaeuselüftung, oder MSI und co zeigen mir falsche werte an.. hoffe mal auf version nr1^^



Du meinst aber nicht meine Werte...das kann zu 100% nicht stimmen falls du das meinst...es sei denn du meinst im Idle allerdings sind meine Werte unter last....


----------



## wari (9. November 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Du meinst aber nicht meine Werte...das kann zu 100% nicht stimmen falls du das meinst...es sei denn du meinst im Idle allerdings sind meine Werte unter last....


 
nee, die von der gtx580.. hab max 69°c unter last, und das overclocked..

wenn ich mir andere mit der karte angucke, liegen die weit drueber und keiner glaubt mir


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. November 2010)

wari schrieb:


> nee, die von der gtx580.. hab max 69°c unter last, und das overclocked..
> 
> wenn ich mir andere mit der karte angucke, liegen die weit drueber und keiner glaubt mir



Sry ich auch nicht...)...wenn du zocken meinst kanns sein allerdings müsstest du ein unnormal gut belüftetes Gehäuse haben...


----------



## wari (9. November 2010)

schau in den grakathread "gtx 480 kaufberatung".. da hab ichn MSI screeni drin, enstand nach 30 min Bad company 2 zocken.. max temperatur war 67°c, 1,1v spannung und konstanten 44% fanspeed...

und ja, mein gehaeuse ist gut belüftet.. ^^

Edit: zocken is fuer mich last... irgendwelche benchmarks interessieren mich nicht


----------



## hwk (9. November 2010)

wari schrieb:


> schau in den grakathread "gtx 480 kaufberatung".. da hab ichn MSI screeni drin, enstand nach 30 min Bad company 2 zocken.. max temperatur war 67°c, 1,1v spannung und konstanten 44% fanspeed...
> 
> und ja, mein gehaeuse ist gut belüftet.. ^^



Also Temp in Games bei 67 grad ist glaubwürdig, aber das ist ja nicht Volllast bzw. Worst Case ;P
Wenn zocken für dich Last bzw Volllast ist, dann hab ich 62 Grad unter Last :o


----------



## wari (9. November 2010)

hwk schrieb:


> Also Temp in Games bei 67 grad ist glaubwürdig, aber das ist ja nicht Volllast bzw. Worst Case ;P
> Wenn zocken für dich Last bzw Volllast ist, dann hab ich 62 Grad unter Last :o


 
ich weiß ja nicht wofuer du deinen pc sonst so benutzt, weshalb du andere faelle außer dem zocken in betracht ziehen musst..


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. November 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> nein tut sie nicht, kein Spiel erzeugt auch nur annähernd die Last des Furmark - der Furmark ist fernab von jeglicher realität und somit das runtertakten verständlich
> 
> mfg



Ich sehe das anders. Natürlich kann man so argumentieren wie du und sagen das kommt eh in der Realität nicht vor deswegen muss die Karte das nicht ab können.

Aber siehs mal so: Kennst du irgendeinen, auch nur einen einzigen anderen Fall wo ein sonstiger Chip absichtlich kastriert wird weil er den Anforderungen nicht gewachsen ist?
Überhaupt irgendein Produkt eines namhaften Herstellers (egal was!), das innerhalb seiner Spezifikationen irgendwas nicht aushält ohne dass es ersetzt werden muss?

Keine erhältliche CPU taktet runter weil du CoreDamage ausführst und das ist auch fernab jeder Realität was dieses Programm mit einer CPU veranstaltet.

Wenn du mich fragst muss eine Karte im Referenzdesign alle möglichen Belastungen innerhalb ihrer Spezifikationen stemmen können - alles andere ist für meine Begriffe Verarschung.

Stell dir mal vor du kaufst dir ein Auto mit 300PS aber wenn du stark bergauf fährst regelt es runter auf 200PS weil sonst der Motor überhitzt nur weil die Firma sagt so steile Berge fährt man in der Realität nicht mit Vollgas rauf.
Die Autos würden scharenweise zurückkommen, so was würde sich niemand bieten lassen - bei Grafikkarten hat aber das Marketing die Gemüter der Menschen so vernebelt dass sie glauben das müsste so sein - im Extremfall glauben sie sogar das ist das beste was man machen kann... diese Menschen heißen dann umgangssprachlich "Fanboys".

EDIT: So nebenbei gefragt: Kann man die Verarsche wieder so einfach wie früher umgehen indem man die Furmark.exe einfach umbenennt?


----------



## Pokerclock (9. November 2010)

Es ist soweit, der offizielle Test. es sei dann mal dorthin verwiesen für weitere Diskussionen:

Geforce GTX 580 im Test: Die bessere Geforce GTX 480? - geforce, nvidia, computex, fermi

-CLOSED-


----------

